# ارجوا المساعدة لتصنيع شكل حلزوني



## المغترب4 (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب ماستر ومتضايق كثير في بحثي 
ارجو مساعدتي ربي يجزيكم خير الثواب
على من لديه كتاب دليل برمجة الالات لتشغيل cnc
للكاتب ظافر محمود 
او اي معلومات عن طريقة تصنيع شكل حلزوني باستخدام ماكنة التفريز المبرمجة والمستخدم في تصنيع 
scroll compressor

انتظر الرد ان شاء الله 
وبارك الله فيكم مقدما وهذا ايملي 
china200876***********


----------



## أبو عبده (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم 
عليك ببرنامج الارتى كام فهو به كل ما تريد عمله


----------



## المغترب4 (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز لكن عندي سؤال ماهو الفرق بين ماستر كام وارت كام وهل يوجد كتاب بالعربي او بالانكليزي على مكائن المبرمجة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أبو عبده (13 أبريل 2008)

أخى المغترب الارتى كام برنامج متكامل لمكائن السى أن سى ولكنى لست على دراية بالماستر كام 
وحتى الأن لم اتعامل بالارتى كام بكل أدواته ولكنى على دراية بسيطه منه 
والمنتدى به أقسام عده لشرح الارتى كام 
والعضو خالد فلافيو فى نظرى يعتبر أفضل الاشخاص المتعاملين مع هذا البرنامج


----------



## المغترب4 (15 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو عبده على الاهتمام جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## usamaafr (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم بص يا باشمهندس المغترب ولو ان ردى متأخر 
لو اللى انت عاوز تعمله سكرو بتاع بلاستيك feeder screw 
اللى بيبقى جوه chemise وبيتحاط بسخنات وكل الموضوع ده فى عمله plastic extrusion 

بكده يبقى ده السكرو اللى عملنا فى مشروع التخرج 
اولا هو بيتعمل على فريزه مقاس كبير مقاس خمسه وعاوز فنى محترف
او بيتعمل على مخرطه عاديه خالص 
وخلى بالك عشان السنان بتاعته بتبقى عدله وارضيه السنان بيبقى فيها ميل (سلبيه) عشان تدفع البلاستيك (بثق)
انا عن نفسسى عملته فى مخرطه فى الكليه 
تعشق القلاووظ بخطوه كبيره ومتوسط الخطوه فى المكن المعتاد بيبقى حوالى 35 مللى 
طبعا انت المفروض تكون حاسب الكلام ده 
الخطوه هتجيبها من جدول القلاووظ اللى على المخرطه وطبعا دى خطوه كبيره لازم ايدك تكون على يد التوقف عشان هيخلص ال shaft بسرعه 
هتمس مسه عاديه خالص وتعمل خط تشوفه بعينك وبقلم خراطه عريض تعمل نفس الخطوه اللى فاتت
وتغذى وهكزا 
لما تشيل العمق المطلوب هتبتدى ترحل القلم شمال مثلا عشان تشيل جزء كمان وهكزا لحد ما تفضى الخطوه 35 مللى 
وتسيب مثلا سنه عرضها حوالى 8 مللى 
لاتنسى ان فى سلبيه يعنى وانت بتعمل كل ده هتكون لافف المقلمه بزاويه معينه 
اعتقد حوالى 2 درجه 
ويارب اكون ساعدتك لو فى اى حاجه 
smsm_bhit***********


----------



## المغترب4 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على اهتمامك بموضوعي 
الحمد لله حليت كل المشاكل وقمت بتصنيعها على ماكنة تفريز مبرمجة نوع هاس 
اكرر الشكر لك لكن موضوعي هو تصنيع scroll compressor وليسscrow compressor رسمتها باستخدام pro/eng ونفذتها بستخدام ماستر كام لا اريد ان اطيل عليك
لكن انا استفذت ايضا من شرحك الوافي والله يجازك الف خير


----------



## aid20002005 (4 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة حد يقوللى ازاى اعمل دودة واحد باب(حلزون ذو خطوة صغيرة )بيشتغل على ترس دودى 24 سنة انا عندى القوانين بس اعملها ازاى على الفريزة ياريت تدينى مثال عملى (قطر الدودة و الخطوة اللى تشتغل مع الترس الدودى ال 24 سنة الموديول 5 ميللى الدودة واحد باب عاوز اعرف تروس التغيير وزاوية ميل الطبلية للفريزه
وهل فعلا رقم السكينة لعمل الترس هتبقى 4و للدودة هنركب سكينة رقم 8 ارجو الافادةوياريت متنسوناش وجزاكم الله خيرا الاميل بتاعى هو aid20002005***********


----------



## ayman 654 (17 يونيو 2009)

قل اللهم مالك الملك توئتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء


----------



## ابو اشرقت (28 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم السكينه فعلا رقم 8 بالنسبه الي الزويه القانون ظا زويه الميل المديول *عدد الابواب\القطر المتوسط للدوده اما بالنسبه الي الخطوه =المديول*3.14


----------

